# Need a product to help make my bathtub non slip



## mrrobinson (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a rental property in another state and my new tenants are complaining that the bathtubs are too slippery. I have had multiple renters before this family and havent had any complaints yet, but none the less I need to try and fix the situation so that I continue to receive rent on time each month and make sure they dont try and pull any cockamamie slip-and-fall liability suits against me. Other than the usual solution of shower mats, is there a product I can get to help make their bathtub non slip?


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Nov 6, 2012)

My boyfriend's brother used the Johnny Grip treatment a while back for his tile floors and recommends it. He says it can be used in the bathtub too.


----------



## mrrobinson (Nov 6, 2012)

I just ordered them some and I am having it shipped to the property. I'll let you know what happens when they get it.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad we could help.


----------



## mrrobinson (Nov 16, 2012)

My tenants called me today and said they used it and it worked great. I'm glad it was easy enough that I didn't have to travel to do it for them. Thank you!


----------

